# Help with monitors...



## Stephanie. (Jul 12, 2011)

Howdy folks,

    Quick question- We use Zoll E Series monitors at my agency, and I've run into the problem on almost every call, doesn't matter what monitor I am using. My lead wires always always always always always get tangled up. Even after every call, I neatly place them back in the back pouch and when I pull them out the next time.. its a big ole mess! Does anyone have any tips, ideas, or tricks up their sleeves to pass along to me? All responses are appreciated. Thanks!


Stephanie.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2011)

If you're talking 12 lead wires, I like to tape certain wires together in several places, v1 v2, v3 v4, v5 v6. For three leads, as long as I keep the electrodes attached they stay pretty well untangles


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 12, 2011)

I keep my electrodes attached to both, my 12 & 3 lead. I may have to try the tape on the 12s..... but I most commonly use the 3. Just takes a few extra seconds trying to pull and untwist them. Just frustrating.


----------



## feldy (Jul 12, 2011)

try coiling them up around your hand and leave the lead tips just hanging out of the zipper or snap. We use the phillips so im not familiar with the zoll case but that seems to work for me. I usually dont have any problems.


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 12, 2011)

feldy said:


> try coiling them up around your hand and leave the lead tips just hanging out of the zipper or snap. We use the phillips so im not familiar with the zoll case but that seems to work for me. I usually dont have any problems.



You can do this with the Zoll, too. It's what I do and usually works out pretty well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

When you roll them up roll them from the back end toward the pads this way when you pull them out they uncoil a little easier. Think of it like a garden hose. You wouldn't roll up a hose with the open end on the inside of the roll.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> When you roll them up roll them from the back end toward the pads this way when you pull them out they uncoil a little easier. Think of it like a garden hose. You wouldn't roll up a hose with the open end on the inside of the roll.



This is what I was going to say, and it bears repeating..  when you go to roll up the cables, start at the monitor end of the cord and roll them around your hand, ending with the pt end on the outside of the roll.  Store them flat inside the pocket, separated from all other cords if possible.

I usually put the monitoring leads all the way at the bottom of the pocket, then the sat cable, then bp.  That's usually the order you put them on, anyway.


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 12, 2011)

Try alternating over and under coils...works on my zoll and LP 15. Never tangles till my partner coils them...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

Somebody needs to invent retractable cables on monitors like the power cords on some irons.


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 12, 2011)

Bluetooth setup would be nice

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody needs to invent retractable cables on monitors like the power cords on some irons.



I googled this, i found the patent for it, but it doesn't look like it's actually been made


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody needs to invent retractable cables on monitors like the power cords on some irons.



I like that idea! It could be a module where the pouch currently is on our LPs. You could pull out your first 4 leads separately and then the V leads as a group! With little color coding dots around the pull-out area to easily identify them. I like it! They would need to lock at full extension and then have an easy button to "Zip!" them all back in.


----------



## feldy (Jul 12, 2011)

amessernremtp said:


> Bluetooth setup would be nice
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



the lifepak 15 has bluetooth and so does the phillips mrx i believe.


----------



## Nerd13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Quick question- We use Zoll E Series monitors at my agency, and I've run into the problem on almost every call, doesn't matter what monitor I am using. My lead wires always always always always always get tangled up. Even after every call, I neatly place them back in the back pouch and when I pull them out the next time.. its a big ole mess! Does anyone have any tips, ideas, or tricks up their sleeves to pass along to me? All responses are appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> ...



I know how you feel. We use the same monitors and despite all the little tricks on here it's nearly impossible to keep them from being tangled. I usually just tell patients that I'm an expert at tangling things haha. The tape idea is kinda cool though it would only serve to anger the rest of the crews who use it I'm sure.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 12, 2011)

feldy said:


> the lifepak 15 has bluetooth and so does the phillips mrx i believe.


I think amessernremtp was referring to a bluetooth patient module (sort of like the wireless telly packs), but much smaller, so you have no tangle between the patient and the monitor... was that what you were getting at?

I'm sure many services use the bluetooth transmission of EKGs to their PCR, no?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 12, 2011)

amessernremtp said:


> Bluetooth setup would be nice
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



just one more thing to lose that way


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> just one more thing to lose that way



I have to agree losing one of those would be no bueno.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 13, 2011)

*They used to sell a pair of "combs" for the lead wires*

One held the limb leads, the other held the chest leads. They were rubbery plastic and you sort of slipped each wire into its slot. Not perfect, but far better than nothing. Otherwise, as above.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> When you roll them up roll them from the back end toward the pads this way when you pull them out they uncoil a little easier. Think of it like a garden hose. You wouldn't roll up a hose with the open end on the inside of the roll.



I do it this way with our E and M series Zolls at my service. It seems to work the best.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

For the limb leads we have a sliding plastic clip kind of thing. You slide it to the end of the leads after your done with a call and it helps prevent them from getting tangled. Then when you need to use them you just slide the plastic clip down. They still do get tangled but not as bad.


----------



## BoondockMedic (Jul 13, 2011)

*Velcro ?*

Search Amazon for something like "Velcro Reusable Self-Gripping Cable Ties"


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 13, 2011)

I do coil mine from the monitor end first, and sometimes I even leave the electrodes sticking out of the zipper for a fast pull out. I still fail. :wacko:

I'm sure if I placed the tape on all the leads then it would upset someone.. I'll see what I can come up with! Thanks for all the inquiries!


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 13, 2011)

Good point. Many services do the pcr transmission. We use the lifenet system for 12 leads here for STEMI pts. I think the loss of equilment would be an issue...so make it beight orange or some color that sticks out maybe? Or an annoying alarm on monitor when signal is lost? Or just untangle wires every time. I have a feeling I know which route most services would go...

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 13, 2011)

*One time a newbie taped the wires.*

(It was me). Took each wire, tore off a piece of paper medical tape about half as long as the wire, then doubled it over lengthwise from about eight inches down from the terminal snap so each wire was more of a slightly stiffened ribbon than a snakey wire. They used it a couple times, then a supervisor saw it and threw out the whole wiring block because it didn't look good. These wires weren't coiled up, they were left hanging.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Stephanie,

I'm thinking your main problem is the same as mine. The leads all come out nice, but it is like they are braided together, right?

I haven't done it to a 12 lead yet, but what works nice for a 3 lead is I took a small strip of plastic and drilled 3 holes in it. Then I sliced it in half, and placed it over the wires. A little silicone glue and viola! Slides up and down the wires nice. When you put them away, slide it all the way to the leads, then coil like regular. When you get them out, Pull the all the way out, and slide the bar down the where it all splits. 

I'll get a picture for you all sometime so you can see.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2011)

For those of you who pre-set leads, are your electrodes singles or the ones that come in the stuck together grid (like 2x6)? The ones that are together seem to keep them neater than singles.


----------



## palmer1121 (Jul 15, 2011)

One thing I have found that works well for me is instead of rolling the wires around my hand is to pull the leads out, untangle them, zip the pouch most of the way up, then just feed the wires back into the pouch (like feeding rope back into a rope bag) and leave a couple inches hanging out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> For those of you who pre-set leads, are your electrodes singles or the ones that come in the stuck together grid (like 2x6)? The ones that are together seem to keep them neater than singles.



4 leads here, and the electrodes are on strips.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> I'm thinking your main problem is the same as mine. The leads all come out nice, but it is like they are braided together, right?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a comb, except for lead wires. Hey maybe you can market that! ;-)


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 16, 2011)

It's too bad Physio Control discontinued the Uni-lead.  That was quick and easy with only one cable for the precordial leads.



amessernremtp said:


> Bluetooth setup would be nice
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



Already out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEHhg1zEBUI


----------

